# Source Code "in einem Rutsch" drucken in Eclipse



## Berg (5. Feb 2012)

Liebe Gemeinde,
bin gerade dabei meine ersten zaghaften Schritte in Java mit Eclipse zu unternehmen.

Die ersten Zeilen Code, sowie die ersten Klassen sind erstellt und laufen.
Zur Analyse würde ich mir den Code "in einem Rutsch" ausdrucken. Ich finde aber keien Möglichkeit, wie das gehen soll. Ich schaffe es nur die einzelnen xxxx.java Dateien des Projekts einzeln zu selektieren und dann zu drucken. Das geht, ist aber etwas umständlich und braucht für jede noch so kleine Klasse eine eigene Seite Papier.

>>> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle Teile meines Source Codes auf einmal asuzudrucken?

Über Hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Cola_Colin (5. Feb 2012)

Wieso sollte man Code auch drucken ?
Es ist übersichtlicher das ganze auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen.
Viel viel übersichtlicher.

Ich habe noch nie etwas mit Eclipse gedruckt, aber eventuell kannst du, wenn du es unbedingt willst, eine Reihe von Dateien mit Strg+Klick selektieren und dann drucken ? Aber keine Ahnung, ob das geht.


----------



## Berg (6. Feb 2012)

Hallo Cola_Colin,
...ich bin wahrscheinlich eine Generation älter...ich brauch noch Papier, da ich auch mal gerne offline bin. Multiselect (Strg+Click) klappt leider beim Drucken nicht.

...falls also noch jemand eine Idee hat...wäre super.

Vielen Dank & viele Grüße
Berg


----------



## schalentier (6. Feb 2012)

Du kannst IntelliJ nehmen, dass kann auch deinen kompletten Quelltext, inkl. Unterverzeichnisse (Packages) mit einem Mal ausdrucken. Allerdings landet auch dort jede Javaklasse auf (mindestens) einer Seite.

Download: IntelliJ IDEA :: Download Latest Version of IntelliJ IDEA (Community Edition = kostenlos)
Starten, dann File->New Project, Import from external model (Eclipse...), Pfad zum Projekt angeben und File->Print.


----------



## XHelp (6. Feb 2012)

Also der naivste Ansatz: sich ein kleines Tool zu schreiben, was alle .java Dateien im Ordner X findet und die einfach in eine output.java packt. Die ist natürlich syntaktisch murks, aber so kannst du wenigstens Problemlos "alles" drucken.


----------



## Berg (7. Feb 2012)

...super...danke...werde mal beides ausprobieren...


----------

